# Goldfish - can he be saved?



## Imdev (Nov 1, 2012)

To start off, I have a 30 gallon tank with two Oranda goldfish in it. I've had them for about two and a half years. My tank has two filters running to keep up with all the waste. Anyways, so about three weeks ago, I looked over and saw the smaller of the two goldfish stuck on the filter intake with his tail fins. This was weird and out of the ordinary, but I turned it off and got him loose. He seemed okay. The next day, it happened again and his fins were pretty banged up at that point. So I researched and thought he had finrot. I did a giant water change, got some metafix, and bought some foam to cover the intake.. Well ever since then, it's been a downward spiral. He started swimming poorly, then floating upside down, etc. I moved him to a 5 gallon spare tank I have and fed him peas. He'd get better but then a few days later, the same floating issues. I noticed he has a bulge on one of his sides. I'm thinking this could be the culprit of his ailments because he hasn't pooped in at least a week. As we speak, he's just laying on his side and has been like that a day or two. Is it time to put him out of his misery? Or can he be saved? He still acts like he wants to swim around.. And he will eat a pea if I hand feed it to him. I'm at a loss at what to do. Sorry this is so long. 

TLDR: fish is sick and has side bulge.

Oh here's my water parameters:
Nitrate 20
Nitrite 0
Antonia 0


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A fish that can't escape the filter intake is in bad shape. Definitely sounds like a "swim bladder" issue. Double tailed goldfish are prone to blockages in the digestive track which somehow affects their ability to regulate buoyancy. If it will eat you may have some chance. Feed laxative food such as peas and green flake and medicated antibiotic food if you can find it as blockages get infected and the swelling keeps them from getting better. 

Carp are tough, I would isolate and treat until it looks like it is suffering too much or is no longer interested in you or food.


----------



## emmaharvey (Dec 3, 2015)

Oh, I feel sorry. I think it has a problem with bowel movements.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

Your goldfish is experiencing constipation. The way to cure it is feed veggies, peas and green beans. Preferably peas, since they are a laxative. They should help your goldfish recover.


----------

